# Scoring For Video Games with Shaun Chasin



## Soundiron Team (Feb 25, 2020)

Film / TV / Video Game composer Shaun Chasin let us into his studio to talk about his approach for scoring the video game "Way of the Turtle" from Illusion Labs. 

Shaun discusses landing the gig, finding the game sound in the demo process, creating multiple musical layers, the benefits of recording live players, and much more.


​


----------



## sourcefor (Feb 25, 2020)

Love those vids!


----------



## Soundiron Team (Feb 25, 2020)

sourcefor said:


> Love those vids!


Thanks for watching!


----------

